# candíru?



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

has anybody known of this fish being for sale?

jw...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

lol nm looked em up and found out they enter the urethra of humans? f*** that sh*t, lol thought it was a very aggressive fish of some sort. nasty lil sh*t


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> lol nm looked em up and found out they enter the urethra of humans? f*** that sh*t, lol thought it was a very aggressive fish of some sort. nasty lil sh*t










do u still want one


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> wrathofgeo said:
> 
> 
> > lol nm looked em up and found out they enter the urethra of humans? f*** that sh*t, lol thought it was a very aggressive fish of some sort. nasty lil sh*t
> ...


 Well, no need for an extra tank if you get one: just stick it where the sun don't shine, and it's happy...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

its not a fish..it a salamander


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

it is a fish. belongs to the family of catfishes


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> it is a fish. belongs to the family of catfishes


 i think i'm confused then..can you post a picture..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > it is a fish. belongs to the family of catfishes
> ...


 no pics but i found this 


> Candíru = Minute Amazon fish similar to the piranha


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

here's some pics.

First one is from Frank Magallanes, OPEFE (hastatus)



















Here are the hooks that latch it in your penis OUCH!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Kory said:



> here's some pics.


that thing makes me want to dump bleach into the amazon


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Kory Posted on Oct 27 2003, 01:51 AM
> here's some pics.


 I see you found one of my photos.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Kory Posted on Oct 27 2003, 01:51 AM
> > here's some pics.
> 
> 
> I see you found one of my photos.


 Really? which one I just did a search on google and posted a few of the pics I found.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > here's some pics.
> ...


 lol just don't go pissing in the river then you'll be ok


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Kory Posted on Oct 27 2003, 01:51 AM
> > here's some pics.
> 
> 
> I see you found one of my photos.


 Opps nevermind found it. I gave your credit for the photo in my 1st post. Sorry I did'nt notice it was you the 1st time or I would have pointed it out before.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ouch....


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

damn no way will I ever keep something like that


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Candiru are Typiclly parasitic in the gills of other fishes,
just as Piranaha are a bit over-done so is this group of catfish.

Not to say they have not made mistakes, This is documented,
their whole mistaken Pee- pee mistake,
This though is not typical behavior nor is it to advantage of the fish,
obviously.

That is a god awfull horrable pic of one,

they do not look like that
alive and healthy, the one most frequently involved in mistaken prey is small 
and almost transparent in coloration, Occasionally they do show up as 
contaminats in shipments of wild caught fish, they are very rare
and difficult to keep fish,


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> That is a god awfull horrable pic of one,


 perhaps it was purposely dyed so that the picture would be clearer?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I don't know ask Frank he took the picture


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

f*ck that sh*t! That looks like it would hurt like a motha!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > That is a god awfull horrable pic of one,
> ...


 It has just lost color due to the preservation process,
(or lack of) Fishes like this typically turn opaque when dead.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Poly's on top of it again. They'll parasitize gills but aren't the worst tropical fish threat (neither are piranha), stingrays are usually more feared.

As far as your urethra, it produces nitrogenous waste much like a fish's cloaca or gills. That's how this little bugger finds its prey, following the nitrogenous waste trail to the gills. You are the classical "accidental tourist" and this is a dead end for the fish and your sex life!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

They are indeed transparent when larvae. The strange coloration is due to being dead or in the one photograph that appears "blue" it is a dye to enhance its external features. The one in the bottle was brought to me by David Schleser and was collected on one of his expeditions. It is not very large (about less than 3 inches) I believe the live colors of the one in the bottle was blue-grey, but I would have to go back and find my notes on it.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

The ones I've seen, (Honestly I'm not sure of species)
were a semi transparent speckled grey, I kept them for only a short time
before they died, max size of those I had were 3 inches,

I have seen a number of them pass through the wholesale place
I used to go to, they typicly arrived in shipments of Cardinal tetras
or other tetra species, I wish now I had better access to them,
I'd like to look at them closer and work out captive husbandry techniques.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

damn, i know how it feels like when a catheter is being inserted to you co**. I never had it but my friend had it when he was rushed to the hospital for attempted suicide w/ insecticide. But anyway, I'm sure if that creature would enter your urethra, all hell's gonna break loose!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Maybe I'm remembering something else.... I think I've heard of (and this is truly wicked) people keeping large goldfish with them so that the candiru can feed off of their gills.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> Maybe I'm remembering something else.... I think I've heard of (and this is truly wicked) people keeping large goldfish with them so that the candiru can feed off of their gills.


 I used rock bass and bluegills, not sure these were effective hosts,
especially since I worried they would eat the catfish.

One of the problems I see with captive care of these fish is similiar to that of 
Parasitic Lamprey. The need to have a very large tank for a relitivly miniscule fish,
the Large tank though is just for it's food rather than the animal itself.

rather odd shifts in traditional husbandry techniques need to be considered in 
keeping or researching Parasitic species. Whole new territory yet to be explored
in some of these fishes.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Invite someone that you don't like over for a few beers:

"Hey man I gotta take a piss, where's the bathroom?"

"Oh yeah, my toilet cracked a few days ago, but I've just been pissing in that aquarium over there on the floor."

yep, the old candiru-beer-piss-chomp gets 'em everytime!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Eww wee, that thing looks gross!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

What feeds on the candiru?

The pain and thought of not being able to produce tadpoles brought a chill up my spine.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

about one year ago a man in the amazon was peeing in the river. I guess some fish like this was attracted by the pee jumped and bit his c*ck in half....the guy died of blood loss!!!!

my friend has the article on his bedroom door!!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> about one year ago a man in the amazon was peeing in the river. I guess some fish like this was attracted by the pee jumped and bit his c*ck in half....the guy died of blood loss!!!!
> 
> my friend has the article on his bedroom door!!


 And an Alligator came up out of my Toliet,
Thats just alot of BS and not within the means of this fish.

Suburban legend


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> And an Alligator came up out of my Toliet,
> Thats just alot of BS and not within the means of this fish.
> 
> Suburban legend


 did it bite ur ass? :sad:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I didn't say it was this fish specifically......maybe something related to it that has the trait of being attracted to urea.


----------

